# Suche witzige MTB-Kleidung (oder: Alternativen zum Krümelmonster-Trikot?)



## Baxx (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Sicherlich kennt der eine oder andere die Pearl Izumi Trikots mit den Sesamstrassen-Motiven (hier mit Krümelmonster):







Kennt ihr ähnliche Klamotten? Wenn ich schon 70 für ein Trikot o.ä. ausgebe will ich es auch gerne anschauen  . In Frage kommen würden neben Trikots (ohne Arme, kurze Arme, lange Arme) ja auch Hosen (kurz/lang), Socken...


----------



## Micro767 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

da wäre z.B. 

http://www.primalwear.com/

und die älteren Modele:

http://www.primal-sports.com/

gibts auch in div. Läden und auch online in div. online Shops !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (14. Juli 2005)

Hey, das ist schonmal gut! Allerdings auch saftige Preise... aber gut, da lässt sich eventuell irgendwo ein Schnäppchen machen.

Hat noch jemand Tipps?


----------



## Baxx (14. Juli 2005)

So, ich konnte heute nicht anders und habe mir im Laden das Pearl Izumi Cookie mitgenommen  . Hat ja nichts gekostet, einfach Karte hingegeben und die Sache war erledigt...


----------



## oscar (14. Juli 2005)

sugoi und assos haben noch freakige sachen


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. Juli 2005)

Hey das Krümelmonstertrikot muß ich haben! Wo gibts das?


----------



## Nightfly.666 (15. Juli 2005)

Habs gefunden:
http://www.bike24.net/p12876.html
Ist aber zu teuer da


----------



## Baxx (15. Juli 2005)

Das Cookie-Trikot hab ich von bike24, der Laden ist hier in der Nähe. Tja für weniger als 70 hab ich es leider nirgends gesehen, aber es trägt sich gut (wurde gestern gleich eingefahren) und sieht fetzig aus. Von den Trikots die es sonst noch so gab war es eines der günstigen... 

Falls sich noch was gutes findet werde ich wohl auch nochmal zuschlagen, wird Zeit dass ich mir mal ein adäquates Bikeklamottenlager anlege.

Btw, gibt es eigentlich auch was lustiges für Frauen? Die Freundin mit der ich gestern gefahren bin war schon bissel sauer dass es das Krümelmonster nur als Herrenschnitt gibt  .


----------



## guru68 (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Es gibt auch noch Fantasie-Teamtrikots (Polish-Postal, Baltika Aeroflot, Murphy's Stout, Caracu Cerveza, Brasileira, etc...) von einem Hersteller dessen Name mir leider entfallen ist. Sind auch schön bunt aber nicht ganz billig. Bei Ebay werden ständig welche vertickt, dürften leicht zu finden sein.

Gruss,
Joerg.


----------

